# Makrojahr 2015



## Conny (4. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

in Form von dieser Großen __ Pechlibelle möchte ich euch allen einen zufriedenes, gesundes und glückliches Jahr 2015 wünschen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2015)

Servus

Mein erstes Makro 2015 ....

  

Rundherum noch Schnee, aber diese Primel wollte schon die Sonnenstrahlen geniessen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (15. Feb. 2015)

Schaut aber ein bisschen traurig aus, die Primel


----------



## misudapi (9. März 2015)

Hallo
sie sind gestern in Massen ( 7 Stückt hab ich auf 1 m3 gezählt) aufgetretten. Bei 16 C° und purern Sonnenschein wurde meine Crocus-Ecke bestürmt.   
Da waren richtig dicke Königinen dabei. Die sind mehr gekrabbelt als geflogen.
Grüße Susanne


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2015)

Servus

Lange mußten die Moosporen unter dem Schnee liegen ...
Mein erster Stack
 
Hier wirds ein bisserl Größer

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## gertrude (9. März 2015)

Der Frühling kommt langsam zum erwachen und die tollen Farben kehren langsam aber sicher zurück freu mich


----------



## pema (16. März 2015)

Das __ Leberblümchen blüht...kein aber fein.
 

petra


----------



## pema (10. Apr. 2015)

Jetzt ist es so weit: die kleinen Schönheiten blühen.

Scharbockskraut
 
Waldsauerklee
 
__ Buschwindröschen
 

 
__ Lungenkraut
 
Alpenglöckchen
 
__ Veilchen
 
petra


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2015)

Servos

Die erste Spinne heuer

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## misudapi (13. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
wer kann mir sagen was das für ein Insekt ist? Es sonnte sich gerne. Auch konnte es __ fliegen wie eine Libelle.    ca. 1 cm lang
Gruß Susanne


----------



## fermate (13. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Susanne,

ich tippe auf Wollschweber. Musst mal in I-Net danach suchen.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## fermate (13. Apr. 2015)

Ach ja,
hab auch noch zwei Makros.

Die __ Frösche sind wieder da 

  

und die wilde Pflaume blüht.

  

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2015)

misudapi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer kann mir sagen was das für ein Insekt ist? Es sonnte sich gerne. Auch konnte es __ fliegen wie eine Libelle.Anhang anzeigen 143447 Anhang anzeigen 143448 ca. 1 cm lang
> Gruß Susanne


Wollschweber ... wie Maren schon geschrieben hat.
Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## misudapi (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
ja , ihr hab Recht. Habe dank euer Tips noch mal gegoo..
Was nach drei Jahren Ökoecke so alles auftaucht.


----------



## misudapi (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
durch Zufall hab ich Sie entdeckt. Es war die zweite die ich bei mir gesehen hatte.  
  

Den Wollweber hab ich auch nochmal erwischt. Er flog direkt neben mein Ohr. Das hörte sich an wie ein ganzer Schwarm.    

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Petta (30. Apr. 2015)

Das Leben im und am Teich ist wieder da


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2015)

moin zusammen,
die ersten Kaulquappen... ca. 5 mm lang


----------



## misudapi (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hab da noch was entdeckt.
    

Die gleiche Situation hatte ich ein paar Tage zuvor mit Stechmücken. Die Kamera war oben in der Wohnung. Sonst hättet ihr ein "Horrorfoto" zu sehen bekommen. Mit den Titel "Produktion von Blutsaugern"

Hier schaut aus den Loch keine Wildbiene raus!!!! Die haben bekanntlich vorne nicht 4 Augen.
  
Gruß Susanne


----------



## misudapi (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo
zur Zeit tobt bei mir der "Bär".
    
Die sah nach den Schlupf k.o. aus
  

Diese wollte auch aus ihrer Larvenhülle. Aber als sie mich direk so anschaute hatte sie entschieden, so lange zu warten, bis ich weg mußte.
  
Gruß Susanne


----------



## HannesDerZweite (4. Mai 2015)

Der erste __ Maikäfer 2015
      

cu Hannes


----------

